# How long should we have sex for?



## WayTooAverage (Jul 29, 2011)

I know it's an odd question. But it's an honest one. How long should a married couple have sex for? I know it depends on the couple. I could go on forever. However, my wife says she doesn't like to have sex for too long. It's torture she says. How can I shorten my sex performance? Is there actually a too long for having sex? I suppose it's different for a man and a woman.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

For us, it runs about 30-40 minutes for a normal love making session. Sometimes we'll go for longer foreplay which stretches it out some.

If I am in her, pounding for more than about 15 minutes, it makes her sore.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Right up until the Grim Reaper taps them on the shoulder.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:lol:

My hubs and I go from 20 minutes to 2 hours or more sometimes. It just depends on how tired we are lol


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It doesn't matter what we think, it matters what your wife thinks. Especially since your wife has medical issues that may impact her ability to "go long".

For my STBXW and me, an hour start to finish was probably a maximum. The 30 to 45 was more usual.

With my GF, an hour is a quickie. It's tough to give a max, as a really good day will involve lying naked in bed all day, and will involve multiple sessions.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Our sessions are about 30-40 mins long, so that makes a quickie about 15 mins. 

My husband can have problems with delayed ejaculation and I have multiple orgasms, which tire me out if he can't come.

If you know it depends on the couple, what is the point of this question?


----------



## Cristian Luca (Sep 7, 2011)

There is no standard "time". You have to find your own. Also, it seem like you need more communication. Why is it a "torture" for her? Maybe you don't turn her on enough, or you don't provide what she needs. Maybe she is into more "rough" things or even "deeper" than that.

I don't know, but you have to test different things to get her wanting more.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I don't think I have ever timed our lovemaking. I do know that we enjoy lots of foreplay - sexy talk, stroking, kissing, grinding, oral sex, etc. We spend more time with foreplay than intercourse, I would guess. It all depends. We are both happy with the duration (and the quality, but that's another topic altogether!).

Maybe your wife needs more lubrication. Maybe the same position is boring after 15 minutes. If she's not coming that way, or has already come and you need a lot more time to finish, she may feel you are having to "work" to come, which is a bummer. I love it when my husband and I come quickly from intercourse. It means we are so worked up we couldn't wait to f&ck!


----------



## Tommy509 (Feb 11, 2011)

I guess I'd question that couples who have been married for any length of time are going 30-40 minutes. We've been married 25 years, and our sessions go about 10-15 minutes. I can't remember the last time we went more than 20. My wife us very orgasmic and almost always gets off three times (at least). One oral, one intercourse, and the post intercourse "cherry". I guess it goes longer if we get into anal or kinky stuff, but generally we're pretty quick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Shoot, we're quick. Our longest time was 2 hours and that was our first time together. Now on average it's 15-20 minutes which is fine with me. He's in chronic pain and I'm out of shape so we both just get tired quick LOL.


----------

